# Ty jsi ale nemožný!



## Linni

How would you translate this sentence into English? 

*Ty jsi ale nemožný/neschopný/...!*

I don't know which English expression is suitable for this meaning in this sentence... And how do you stress it? What do you say instead of "ale"?


----------



## Jana337

The core sentence is simple: You are impossible/incompetent/obnoxious... The flavor the Czech sentence has due to "ale" can be added by "totally", "absolutely", "really".

Less direct translations are possible as well, of course. It depends on the context, as always. 

Jana


----------



## Linni

Thanks... I just didn't know whether "impossible" can be used in this context... I thought word "imposiible" had less meanings (I believed it could be used only when talking about something which isn't logically to happen). <- did I write it right?


 Another sentence just occured to me... I should know it already, but how do you say something like "*Mám to udělat*", "*měla jsem to udělat*" ?
I don't mean the meaning "I should have done it", but the case when I am telling somebody "I was told to do this".
Please open a new thread.


----------



## Jana337

Linni said:
			
		

> (I believed it could be used only when talking about something which isn't logically to happen). <- did I write it right?


No, it does not sound right.
... which cannot logically happen.
... which defies logic.

To convince you, here's an entry from the Cambridge dictionary:


> describes a person who behaves very badly or is extremely difficult to deal with:
> I had to leave the job because my boss was impossible.
> My niece is impossible when she's tired - you can't do anything to please her.



Jana


----------



## Linni

Thanks, Jana


----------

